# Verbindungsabbruch bei TCP/IP PG-Schnittstelle



## kiestumpe (15 August 2008)

Moin,

wir haben in unserem Office Netz ein 414-CPU, die wir über eine CP443-IT ansprechen wollen. Das funktioniert zunächst auch eine Zeitlang, Bausteine können online beobachtet, runtergeladen, erreichbare Teilnehmer zeigt die CPU an, jedoch läßt sich nach einiger Zeit (mal 3 min, mal 30 Min) die Verbindung nicht mehr herstellen. Insbesondere bei WinXP hängt sich die Verbindung schnell auf. Bei Win 2000 hält es stabiler. Nach Rechner-Neustart geht's dann wieder ne Zeitlang, oft nur kurz.
Als Virenscanner läuft Panda, die s7-exe-Dateien haben wir ihm bereits vorgegeben, nicht zu kontrollieren, zumindest dejenigen, die im task-manager als solche namentlich erkennbar sind. Meine Vermutung ist, dass Panda da irgendwie seine Finger im Spiel hat, Admin mein dagegen, es liege nur an SIMATIC. Den Stromparmodus der Netzwerkkarte haben wir bereits deaktiviert.
Auf Win2000 läuft S7 - V5.3 SP3 relativ problemlos bezgl. Verbindung
Auf WinXP läuft S7 - V5.4 SP mit häufigen Verbindungsproblemen, dies ist insbesondere deshalb ärgerlich, weil wir hier eine Schlepptop-PC und kein notebook haben und die MPI-Schnittstelle keine wirkliche Alternative für den Kollegen darstellt.
Kann es evt sein, dass mehrfachzugriff (also von 2 PC/PG) aus das Dingen zu kippen bringt?

Gruss&Danke


----------



## Ralle (15 August 2008)

Zuerst würde ich auch mal die Virensoftware zum Test abschalten. Wir haben auch oft 2 PG an einer SPS über das Firmennetz. Probleme gibt es nur, wenn man sich das Projekt auf dem Server irgendwie zerstört (Passiert schon mal, wenn der Laptop am WLAN hängt und man speichert). Aber mit der Onlineverbindung haben wir eigentlich selten Probleme. U.U. kommt mal, daß das Triggerereignis schon belegt sei, aber das ist dann auch ein Problem des Step7-Managers. Geht denn nicht mal mehr ein Anpingen der SPS?

Könntest ja auch mal direkt an die SPS gehen, nur mit einem Netzwerkkabel, ohne Firmennetz und mal sehen, was dann geht.


----------



## kiestumpe (15 August 2008)

das haben wir bereits versucht, hat bei WIN2000 ganz gut funktioniert, bei XP jedoch nicht.
Anpingen funktioniert jedoch immer.
Was sich auch komisch verhält: Mal werden bei "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" die Bausteine angezeigt und anderes mal ein leerer Ordner, wobei die CPU definitiv nicht leer ist. Geht man dann über den Baustein und die Brille online, geht's wieder - oder es hängt sich total auf.
Das mit dem Einzelverbindung ist keine Alternative, da die beiden Geräte (CPU und PC) zu weit auseinander stehen.
Im Fall Notebook ist es so, dass ein Neustart des SIMATIC-Managers ausreicht, und nur so 2,3 mal am Tag noch vorkommt.
@all: Welche exe-Dateien könnten da noch betroffen sein bzgl der Verbindung?
Ich würde versuchen die auch noch im Virenscanner zu konfigurieren, vielleicht hilft das noch weiter.
Wir können ihn nicht vollkommen ausschalten.


----------



## Ralle (15 August 2008)

Ja, Ausschalten auch nur testweise, um zu sehen,ob es evtl. am Virenscanner liegt. Wenn ja, kann man ja einen anderen nehmen. Auch die Direktverbindung nur testweise. Ist die Verbindung dann stabil, könnte es am Netzwerk oder am Server liegen.


----------

